# Android app for JMRI



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow....I just got my $85 Chinese Android tablet. I set up the Wifi downloaded Engine driver (free) and now I can run my DCC trains wirelessly with my NCE Power cab. It works like a charm. I still have to let it's battery charge but the 7" screen is plenty big enough. Much less expensive than buying an NCE wireless throttle and wireless access point. Now to play some angry birds 
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

First post from my wifi androd :thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

it is fun to tinker with , but i find that i still use the actual throttle almost exclusively. the driver works but it is somehow less precise then i want to be. perhaps bigger screen helps with being more precise with the sliders.

where are the pictures of your setup however? 

quiero fotos ahora!!!


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I like it, the screen is much bigger than a smart phone. It's just about the same size as a kindle reader. My power cab only reaches 6 feet and my room is 12x12'. With the android I can walk around the room and plenty of room for 2 engines to show up on the screen. Thats about all I run anyway. Some pix of the track below, its kind of hard to take pictures of because it is above eye level. Not ideal but it's a compromise I can live with.
























-Art


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

awesome... glad you are enjoying it!!!


----------

